# Implant coming out 3/2



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Background: ttc 3 1/2 years with pcos, got a BFP after having clomid and metformin. Gorgeous cheeky little monkey who is now 2 years old, and after having him i had the implant fitted and its coming out on Wed  

I have asked to be referred back to the pcos specialist but we are waiting on bloods as no period yet   so waiting game at the moment.

Im scared and excited. Scared because i know how low and depressed i got before and never want to go back there   

Board seems quiet, but ill jump in on the main chat thread in a few days

Nikki xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi fellow birth thread

good luck... I conceived using the clearblue fertility monitor (sadly m/c that one), but then fell immediately with this one (now 37wks).  I had very irregular periods (Poss due to extended BF or the dreaded pcos), I was put on metformin after the m/c and had only been on it about a week when I got pg, it may in part have helped me to not m/c

strawbs xx


----------

